# Should I have my 5yr old rabbit "done"?



## EmTabby (Jan 24, 2009)

Im pretty confused! We have never even thought about getting our rabbit Sophie done. She's lovely, she's never liked being picked up which is totally fine with us, she has had the run of our garden and loves chasing and playing with our cats. She does like to hump our male cat every now and again which we always just found amusing. 
One problem! which is a pain is that she's a digger, moaning about this one time a friend said if she was "done" it may calm down the digging. This sounds great, but my biggest concern is that she's almost 5 years old. We have now moved to a house which is in the country and I've spotted wild bunnies hopping into the neighbours gardens. So, do I get her spayed and hope for the best because of her age Im really scared, I don't want to loose her, but I also don't want a wild rabbit popping into the garden one evening to visit our Sophie and then have lots of mini Sophie's either lol :-/
any help would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you dont spay her you risk loosing her very slowly, and painfully to uterine cancer, 85% of all intact does will develop uterine cancer by the age of just 4 - 5

at 5 she isnt old at all, rabbits are perfectly capable of living past 10 years old

i would suggest getting her spayed and finding her a neutered male companion, rabbits are incredably social creatures, and a life without a friend is no life for a bun really


----------



## EmTabby (Jan 24, 2009)

As a child we had a rabbit who wasn't "done" and she was 11 when she died.

I am defiantly looking into this, I'm just very concerned that she may not survive going under. I've read up a little and I do see the benefits of this.

As for getting her a friend, I will have to get my husband to agree I would love to have a friend for her. She does how ever have the cats who she is very good friends with. 
Also would putting her with another rabbit be safe? If she has been living on her own in her own hutch for the last 5 yrs would that not be risky? 

I've often thought about getting her a friend just unsure if it was ok at her age now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

I've known 8 year old rabbits to be spayed with no problems, so no she isn't too old.

Make sure you find a rabbit savvy vet who will health check her before the op, if there is no underlying health issues she will be fine.
Getting her spayed will eliminate the risk of uterine cancer (85% of does develop tumours by the age of 5) and you be able to get her a neutered friend, rabbits are extremely social creatures so do best in company (this would also help curb her digging as she will have somebun to play with, groom and snuggle with.)

There is nothing like seeing a bunny bundle :001_tt1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong with having a 5 year old spayed. I had a 4 year old rescue spayed and that was just in time, she had cancer.

I have an 8 year old doe who has anaesthetic every month to have dentals, in fact she had a dental today and woke up perfectly fine.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I know you  definitely know the name Sophie the rabbit! 

Anyway, 5 is not too old to spay at all, just make sure you have a good vet. She would likely love a friend, bunnies are so much happier when they have a companion!


----------



## EmTabby (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I've been in touch with the vet I've used for years and waiting for him to get back to us about it. 

And yes I believe I know you too  Sarah I think? 

Oh i am going to have so much fun searching for a new friend for Sophie, would you advice them sharing the same hutch or one each?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

EmTabby said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've been in touch with the vet I've used for years and waiting for him to get back to us about it.
> 
> And yes I believe I know you too  Sarah I think?
> 
> Oh i am going to have so much fun searching for a new friend for Sophie, would you advice them sharing the same hutch or one each?


Yep, its me, I think we used to be penpals a few years back.

They should share a hutch, assuming you have one big enough (a pair of rabbits should have 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with an attached run, ideally 8ft x 6ft). There are rescues up and down the country bursting with buns needing homes, usually already neutered and vaccinated (males tend to work best, but female pairings are also good). You could find one the same age as Sophie 

Am I right in thinking you are in Devon?
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Or, with Devon in
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

If they couldn't share a hutch, you couldn't really put them together sometimes and not others, its quite likely they would fight.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, and spaying should really calm her down as well. My girls were, to be polite, evil little sods before they were spayed. Almost instantly, I couldn't believe the difference! They stopped being grumpy if I picked them up, and liked people much more. They also stopped humping!

Any pics of Sophie to share? I think I've seen pics of her before, but everyone loves photos on this forum


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

EmTabby said:


> As a child we had a rabbit who wasn't "done" and she was 11 when she died.
> 
> I am defiantly looking into this, I'm just very concerned that she may not survive going under. I've read up a little and I do see the benefits of this.
> 
> ...


I had a rabbit bond to my cat and vise versa. I think our cat thought he was a rabbit though as he used to curl up in the hutch with the rabbit and try and eat grass when he saw the rabbit doing it. Silly cat, he never learned. It was so cute though, they used to groom each other and the rabbit used to wind other cats up that were sat on the fence and then run behind our cat. My poor cat ended up with soo many scratches on his nose protecting him


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

EmTabby said:


> As a child we had a rabbit who wasn't "done" and she was 11 when she died.
> 
> I am defiantly looking into this, I'm just very concerned that she may not survive going under. I've read up a little and I do see the benefits of this.
> 
> ...


So long as she is bonded properly it is never too late to give them a friend.
Be careful with the cats as all it would take is a playful bat to cause serious harm (rabbits have died from one cat scratch), there is no compromise for a bunny friend IMO.


----------

